# Using Map Gas torch to wrap corners



## WallpaperPaint man (Mar 13, 2011)

I would like to know if any of you regularly use this technique to finish corners on fabric backed vinyl papers. I had to do it in several Subways and Rubios. in Southern California. Dan


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

WallpaperPaint man said:


> I would like to know if any of you regularly use this technique to finish corners on fabric backed vinyl papers. I had to do it in several Subways and Rubios. in Southern California. Dan


 
what technique are you talking about?


----------



## WallpaperPaint man (Mar 13, 2011)

In the header of this thread. I use map gas torch to heat the paper when wrapping corners


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, I have a torch with me on all vinyl jobs.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Why Mapp gas in particular? or do you mean any blow torch?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MAPP is a little hot. Try propane, little more controllable


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

daArch said:


> MAPP is a little hot. Try propane, little more controllable


That's why I wondered if OP is referring to Mapp specifically:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW, WallpaperPaint man, welcome.

We have a little tradition here on paint talk, and that is that the new members introduce themselves here and tell the community a little about themselves.

Not a rule or prerequisite by any means, just a nice little tradition that's evolved.

thanks.


----------



## WallpaperPaint man (Mar 13, 2011)

I've used mg since the start. Yes its hot but that's good. I use less and saves time. But it can burn if you are not familiar with map. Will introduce myself in front. Dan


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

WallpaperPaint man said:


> I've used mg since the start. Yes its hot but that's good. I use less and saves time. But it can burn if you are not familiar with map. Will introduce myself in front. Dan


 Are you a member of a paperhangers google group by any chance? Only it has just been discussed there over the last few days, just seemed a coincidence.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Colour Republic said:


> Are you a member of a paperhangers google group by any chance? Only it has just been discussed there over the last few days, just seemed a coincidence.


Which "paperhangers google group" are you talking about? The only paperhanger one on groups.google I knew existed was the APN. Is there another?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

http://groups.google.com/group/paperhangers



> Description: Discussion list for professional paperhangers or those with a PROFESSIONAL interest in wallcoverings. We have two rules: (1) No flames. (2) To keep flames down we don't discuss politics or religion. All other topics are welcome.


 Sounds like no fun at all. :jester:


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

daArch said:


> Which "paperhangers google group" are you talking about? The only paperhanger one on groups.google I knew existed was the APN. Is there another?


The very same one, the last few days have had posts about heating fabric backed vinyl


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, the Phillips Jeffries Lacquered Walls thread. 

Sorry I missed that. It's a thread I haven't been paying attention to. Some of those posters do not draw my attention any longer.


----------



## WallpaperPaint man (Mar 13, 2011)

Just here and CT forums. Should I be a part of he Google group too?


----------



## WallpaperPaint man (Mar 13, 2011)

I mentioned mg in the CT forum too. They were discussing using syringes for bubbles in FBV. Heating up the bubbles makes easy to roll out flat. Sometimes it is only adhesive not air causing it.


----------

